# King Pigeons need homes: 2 Mated Pairs & 2 Single Hens (I think)



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
Any help in finding forever homes in the Northern CA area for these beautiful kings would be much appreciated. My aviary (built specifically for these rescued birds) is crowded and I've hit a losing streak as far as finding adopters (last one was 3/19!). 

I've got two mated pairs- Sparks & Alejandra and George & Billie and singles Rome and Blue.

Sparks was severly injured in an attack by a dog but, thanks to a lot of vet care, made a complete recovery. He and Alejandra have been together since shortly after Alejandra arrived as a foster in early April.

George is a big, masculine bird and Billie is a very slender, demure hen and I never seen them courting or honeymooning but they are always the first pair to lay a new set of eggs!

Blue arrived skinny and a little sad but has recovered beautifully. She's easy going and loves to take baths.

Rome may be the most beautiful king I've ever seen. She's laid back but has gracefully managed one of the best roosts in the aviary.

Pairs come with a free pair of wooden eggs. All have been vaccinated. Free delivery is included.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

bumping up to get more views


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

The top picture shows Alejandra on the left standing by her man, Sparks on the right. The picture below is of Rome. And here's another one of her (?)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're lovely. Do you have any rollers that you know of? I just had someone I don't know ask me if I have any rollers for adoption. I don't, but I thought of you.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take them. But, obviously, I won't ask you to ship until fall. This is ARIZONA we are talking about and a mere couple of hours 'lost in a box' would KILL them. There is no doubt about that. I'd pay for shipping of course.
You know I've always wanted to breed a king with a fantail so I'd have kingfans. Got a fantail to through in there? lol (joke)
Since my dove fortress is done I'm already planning the pigeon loft. So much trash in my back yard to recycle. (It's a curse, lol)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

philodice said:


> I'll take them. But, obviously, I won't ask you to ship until fall. This is ARIZONA we are talking about and a mere couple of hours 'lost in a box' would KILL them. There is no doubt about that. I'd pay for shipping of course.
> You know I've always wanted to breed a king with a fantail so I'd have kingfans. Got a fantail to through in there? lol (joke)
> Since my dove fortress is done I'm already planning the pigeon loft. So much trash in my back yard to recycle. (It's a curse, lol)


The good part about the trash is that you are going to recycle it!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

philodice said:


> I'll take them. But, obviously, I won't ask you to ship until fall. This is ARIZONA we are talking about and a mere couple of hours 'lost in a box' would KILL them. There is no doubt about that. I'd pay for shipping of course.
> You know I've always wanted to breed a king with a fantail so I'd have kingfans. Got a fantail to through in there? lol (joke)
> Since my dove fortress is done I'm already planning the pigeon loft. So much trash in my back yard to recycle. (It's a curse, lol)


That is GREAT news!!!!! I am so happy to see that, thank you!


----------

